# Classic dive?



## CrystalSurfer (Oct 7, 2013)

Hello all,

I've been reading through this excellent forum as I am looking to make a purchase and have centered in on the Gaggia Classic.

However, looking at the reviews on Amazon there appears to be a huge wave of complaints just in the last 2 years, mainly about faulty manufacturing!

Read somewhere they had been taken over a couple of years ago?

Does this mean that the Classic is no longer a worthy contender?

It's left me slightly disappointed... do I have to spend another 5 hours reading to discover the next best machine?!









What should I do?

hmm...


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

CrystalSurfer said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I've been reading through this excellent forum as I am looking to make a purchase and have centered in on the Gaggia Classic.
> 
> ...


The classic is still a great machine. You could pick one up second hand on here. They come up quite often. It's a good starting point and a good place to learn the necessary skills to make great coffee.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

The failure rates are mainly due to people not knowing how to use them. It's rare to pick up a fault in a machine within its warranty period.

Parts are easy to come by and you can service them yourself.

I wouldn't hesitate to buy another Gaggia Classic, even one made after 2009.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Classics are simple and pretty bomb-proof if looked after. Don't be put off buying one - they're a great place to learn about espresso. You'll find advice and guidance on the forum plus answers to all your questions.


----------



## CrystalSurfer (Oct 7, 2013)

Well that is reassuring to hear, thank you.

Yes, I was going to go second-hand. Looking at ebay too, seems to be one every day on it!









Thank you.


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

Bottom Line - for the price and maybe even more than double the price, you can't beat it!!! It is a machine that is capable of producing very good espresso. You have the Classic, the Silvia and then you get into the expensive machines. But a second hand classic can be had for very little.


----------



## big dan (Apr 11, 2012)

I bought a second hand one last year on ebay from a fellow coffee enthusiast. It's still going strong, and like people have said above as long as you look after it will last you a good while. Mine cost me about a £100 on ebay and already had the silvia steam wand mod. The rocker switches were a bit temperamental but that was just a loose connection and soon sorted out. Once you take a look underneath there really isn't too much to go wrong as long as you follow the instructions (backflushing, descaling and not letting the boiler run dry).

I'm sure there is a member on here gaggiamanualservice who repairs and services gaggia's. I'm sure he might be able to point you in the right direction if you're not sure!


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

Mine was new in January and had to go back under warranty a painless process but annoying the fault was minor (leaking from the pump/boiler but was sorted at no cost (courier collection and re delivery ) I don't think there is anything better under £200 but there might be next step up machines are £500+ originally I wanted a Francis Francis but the get awful reviews and are more than double the price!

http://m.johnlewis.com/mt/www.johnlewis.com/francisfrancis-x1-coffee-maker/p231450543#un_reviews


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

I have to agree. I bought my Classic three months ago on ebay for £80 and it was only lightly used for three months before that (it was used in a social club where the bar staff had no idea how to use one, produced terrible coffee so got rid of it!). Mine's still going strong after six months and I've been using it a lot since I've had it as I've been learning on it.

You can't go wrong!


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

classic is far and away the best manual gaggia machine, could do a refurb for £100 plus post if interested.

mark


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

CrystalSurfer said:


> H
> 
> However, looking at the reviews on Amazon there appears to be a huge wave of complaints
> 
> It's left me slightly disappointed...


You won't find many complaints about the classic on this forum. Great entry level machine worthy of producing great espresso......however, the results are not automatic. You do have too put some work in. Lots's of great info on the forum to assist.

I have owned my classic for 10 months and still continue to learn, and at the same time marvel at the results.


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

The Classic is really easy to work on and once into this hobby, you'll want to do a few upgrade mods and be happy working on the machine. Pull the trigger on one and there's many owners here who'd be more than happy to help you out on upgrades and help with any difficulties if you come across them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------

